# Spinner Rigs for Trolling



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

I am planning to make some spinner rigs over the winter. I plan to troll them behind in-line boards. I have a few questions for you guys.

What line make and lb test so you prefer?

How long do you make your leaders?

What hook sizes do you like best?

Do you like treble or straight shank hooks or use a combination?

What company makes your favorite spinner?

Thanks!

Any pictures of your work would be appreciated.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Search Harnesses, or Gary Zart harnesses and happy reading.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

For line, I use seaguar fluorocarbon. I like 20lb most of the time but will occasionally use 15 or 25 depending on conditions. 

Length, usually 6-8 ft unless water is EXTREMELY clear, like Geneva in August clear. Then I may lengthen them up to 10-12 ft.

Hooks, I use 3 hook harnesses for most trolling. Single octopus #2, space couple inches, another #2 octopus, space about 3 inches then #6 mustad triple grip ultra point treble.

For blades OlePetes tackle. He has everything you need to get started.
http://olepetestackle.com/

If your in the Avon/lorain area stop in at Erie outfitters. Craig, the owner operator has everything you need and best selection of harness components on the lake.
http://erieoutfitters.com/

You didn't ask but thought I would mention rednek Outfitters makes some awesome inline weights to get the your harnesses to depth.
http://rednekoutfitters.com/


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I finally filled my quota for winter tying. I'm maxed out at full capacity with 120. (90 Colarodo's and 30 Doulbe Willows).

I'll take some pics when I get home.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Papascott summed things up pretty well. I use the #6 trebles in the western basin and the #4 trebles in the central basin as the bigger walleyes tend to bust the#6's up pretty easily. Blood red colored EWG Gamakatsu's tend to be the hook of choice but I've done equally well on the Eagle Claw Lazer Sharp's. The Eagle Claw's are much cheaper to buy. I do stick with the #2 Gamakatsu octopus hooks though. 

As far as colors just call any of the shops papascott mentioned and they will help you with blade selections.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Harness fishin', easily my favorite way to fish. Check this past thread out, lots of stuff. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=85206&highlight=harness+tying&page=5

I don't use the treble hook though, two #2 octopus hooks is my preference. I know I'm in the minority on that though. Have fun.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

if you are planing on going to the cleveland boat show anyway, check the schedual and see when gary zart is speaking. you will learn a lot about trolling harnesses


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

I recommend using all single #2 octupus hooks, whether you go with a 2 hook or 3 hook rig. The fish will hold onto the bait a lot longer with single hooks, and once you hook up a fish, you are much less likely to lose it with a single hook as opposed to a treble hook. And 20lb flourocarbon is good for tying your spinner rigs.


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

RBud1080 said:


> I recommend using all single #2 octupus hooks, whether you go with a 2 hook or 3 hook rig. The fish will hold onto the bait a lot longer with single hooks, and once you hook up a fish, you are much less likely to lose it with a single hook as opposed to a treble hook. And 20lb flourocarbon is good for tying your spinner rigs.


My recommendation as well! Firm believer in #2 octupus in a 2 hook rig. They all work but this is just my preference.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

2CatchEyes said:


> My recommendation as well! Firm believer in #2 octupus in a 2 hook rig. They all work but this is just my preference.


I'm an octupus 2 hook man myself. no trebles. if a single Siwash hook is preferred on spoons...then why not on harnesses? Easier to store and less tangles/accidents , IMO.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

#2 octopus hooks with 20 lb flourocarbon line... what kind of bead combinations do you guys use/prefer? I usually go with a bead, blade, 3 beads of one color, one bead of another color, then 3 more beads of the original color. example- O-Blade-000-O-000-hook-hook


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

A must catch for harnesses ......a Gary Zart seminar. It will put you way ahead of the curve.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

JD, personally I like to use 20lb vanish flourocarbon. For open water spinners that I run behind inline wieghts, I tie them 3' long, w/#2 snell octupus hook & red #6 triple grip treble hook, mostly #5-#8 Colorado deep cup blades (so they thump). Behind dipseys I tie them up to be 6-10' long same hook set up. With dipsies I run mostly willow leaf, both single and doubles, they handle faster speeds far better than colorados. Then we have have a super secert thumper rig, that is 3-6oz of lead to get to the bottom, 6-8' leader and one Gamatsu (i think) red mutu light wire circle hook, and a big thumper colorado blade. When the big man is on the boat there is always at least one if not two thumper rigs running. Mostly a big fish technique. All of your leaders should have enough beads to keep the edge of your blade spinning just in front of your first hook and not over. And if that doesn't work start mixing colorados for willows and vice versa. hope this helps. I love these type of threads.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I switched from high dollar florocarbon to Berkely Big Game two seasons ago for tying my spinners. I noticed no decrease whatsoever in catch rate.

I also experimented with the two octopus hook setup last year (instead of a treble in the back), and noticed that there seemed to be a higher 'fish to net' ratio than those equipped with a treble in the rear.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

i also vote for two single hooks rather than a treble in the back. seems to get a more solid hook set. i use #2 offset bait hook gamasutra or however you spell it. make it a lot eaiser to unhook the fish and the hook doesn't get hung up in the net. i use 20lb vanish floro or 20 lb shakespere big game that i got for $2 for 200 yards off some site called my tackle box


----------



## grillman (Feb 27, 2007)

Het--What # big game do you use for your spinner harnesses? I had better landing ratio without the treble last year and easier to get out of the net!


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks for all the great replies. 

I made a few rigs last summer and they caught fish. I am just trying to get some other ideas to help pass time over the winter months. I enjoy making things that I fish and hunt with. I made duck decoys over the last few winters. I have plenty of them now. Looking to do something else to occupy my time until spring. I had spine surgery 2 years ago and pretty much gave up ice fishing. So I'm stuck inside during the winter and need something to do. I plan to go see Craig this weekend to get some more supplies.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

grillman said:


> Het--What # big game do you use for your spinner harnesses?



I use 20#. I'll also add that when I tie my double willows with metal clevises, the florocarbon would start fraying (where the clevises spin) in a very short while. I had no fraying problems with the Big Game.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, minority no more. Couple of years ago, I was about the only one here not using a treble hook. Lot better isn't it. Easier to get out of the net, not grabbing on everything in the boat, less hooks to snag in skinny water. And, I believe, the catch rate is better.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Toss me in the bucket for the two hook setup. They have servered me well over the years. No muss, no fuss. As far as anything else.......whatever floats your boat. I have seen ever color and pattern you can imagine on here. I have goto's but there not the same as the next guy's....Experiment using this forum as a guide and you can't go wrong...Keep switchin till your on a hot bite or the livewell is full.
Come on Spring.... (only 60 more shopping days till ice out!)


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

about when do you think ice out is?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

wajski said:


> about when do you think ice out is?


I've launched on March 20-22nd the last five years.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

i use 20# big game to tie and have no problems with it. if anything the hooks and definately the paint on the spinners wears out before the mono.


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

All good info here. If I were you go to the boat show Tues. 18th and listen to Gary's seminar. 6:30 p.m.: Gary Zart  The way of the worm: Worm harness techniques for walleye.

I attended a seminar last year with Gary (blue dolphin) & Kevin (Kgone) priceless info. They will also show you in person how to tie a harness and where to get them. If you can't make the show keep checking the seminar threads or pm gary when he is holding another seminar.


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Another piece of useful info is make sure you have good working swivels if you dont you will have a twisted mess. I use good BPS swivels some guys use very expensive swivels just make sure everything is spinning good. Im sure you will get some suggestions. Joe


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's a few I made up on a suggestion from Don (Ole Pete). Let you know in May if they work


----------



## lyman68 (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyone tried the wide gap mustad ultra point. Parsons designed them specifically for harnesses. the wider gap and shorter shank are supposed to drive the hook point into the fishes mouth better.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

lyman68 said:


> Anyone tried the wide gap mustad ultra point. Parsons designed them specifically for harnesses. the wider gap and shorter shank are supposed to drive the hook point into the fishes mouth better.


I used them last year. They are awesome especially for big worms.


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Question for you guys that pull harnesses a lot, how often do you change out your harnesses. Joe


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

rizzman said:


> Here's a few I made up on a suggestion from Don (Ole Pete). Let you know in May if they work


Rick,
Hows the hatchet colorado blade work together? I tried a willow/ colorado last year but didn't pull anything. I think the speeds didn't match right. Just wondering how those worked. May try this year


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

eyewannago said:


> Question for you guys that pull harnesses a lot, how often do you change out your harnesses. Joe



About every ten fish or so.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

wanderin_eyes said:


> Rick,
> Hows the hatchet colorado blade work together? I tried a willow/ colorado last year but didn't pull anything. I think the speeds didn't match right. Just wondering how those worked. May try this year


Not sure, never tried it. All I can say is Don states he did GOOD on the hatchets this year, (keep that to yourself). He has never steered me wrong and suggested I mix it up a bit, the small Colorado below a bigger hatchet should run well. If I have learned one thing over the past few years from guys like Don, Jim Stedke, Het, K-gone and all the other guys I've fished with is dont be afraid to change things up a bit. Re: "the Stedke rule" and so on.


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

eyewannago said:


> Question for you guys that pull harnesses a lot, how often do you change out your harnesses. Joe


Everytime is different. Sometimes its after one fish, sometimes 20. But the important thing to do is run your fingers down the leader, if there are any nicks or damage, change it, if not you are good to go.

If you are just lip hooking them, you probably won't have to change as often. If they are really hammering it, and the hooks are deep in their teeth, you'll have to change often.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

hearttxp -casting harnesses
whot is the name of the nut on the loop?

snag


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Are you asking, what is the name of the loop knot on the end of a casting harness? The Surgeon's Loop is a pretty easy one to tie.


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks guys need t check for nicks more often. Joe


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Waterline-thanks.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Hetfieldinn said:


> About every ten fish or so.


He must not catch too many fish then....lol

You need to switch to 30lb like the big guys use...


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I run my fingers down the leader often. Change as necessary. I keep a supply of pre-tied snells on board and just toss the hardware on that if I have a hot setup that needs replaced.

Hatchets work well for me at times..... so do colorados, willows.....indianas....if ya get my drift.

I also use a surgeons knot at the top.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

In regards to blade style...I believe that last year Jim brought up the fact that different blades work differently in the water. Colorados are easier for a fish to see from behind as they flare out more. Willows flare the least and woud probably be the most visable from the side with Indiana somewhere in between. Food for thought.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

You've definitely got the visibility part correct. Overall, Indiana's provide the most visibility, but add to that sound: Colorado's Thump, the deep cups the most of course, Indiana's whoosh like a baitfish and Willows are mostly silent. Peerless has a new Indiana that is also cupped like a Colorado, but I can't offer any feedback, not until spring at least as they just came out this winter.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

CarpetBagger said:


> He must not catch too many fish then....lol
> 
> You need to switch to 30lb like the big guys use...[/QUOTE
> 
> he catches more fish in his sleep then most on the big pond


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Team Pursuit said:


> CarpetBagger said:
> 
> 
> > He must not catch too many fish then....lol
> ...


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Waterline said:


> Are you asking, what is the name of the loop knot on the end of a casting harness? The Surgeon's Loop is a pretty easy one to tie.


The perfection loop is a great knot and easy to tie as well. Not as bulky as other loop knots.

http://www.netknots.com/html/perfection_loop.html


----------

